# Nanco Tires



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Just wanted to share something that has been talked about on a previous post. I noticed sidewall craking on my original nanco tires (2005). I called Nanco and explained the situation. They asked for the dot # and related that those tires were not involved in the recall. I then asked should tires be cracking after only 3 years. After a little conversation, the wonderful customer service person related she would send me out new tires for free. I could not believe it. I just had them put on today. I was suprised that after 3 years they stood behind thier product. I Know they are not radials but if I can get 3 more years our of them i am pretty happy. Its not often a company steps up so kudos to Nanco.


----------



## jt-mt-21rs (Jun 17, 2006)

See what you think next year when you notice them staring to crack again.









I went through the same thing last year. Put the new ones on last spring. Trailer was stored indoors all last winter. I was doing wheel bearing maintenance last month and noticed cracks already in one of the tires. When these ones are gone, I'm switching brands. They are just simply a cheap tire to get these trailers off the lot at a certain price point.


----------

